# U.S. federal restrictions on GTO



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I've read that the Monaro had to comply with some U.S. restrictions before becoming the U.S. GTO. 
One instance I've heard was something about the gas tank. What was the issue with the gas tank? I had a rice-burner with more trunk space than the GTO. What about the Monaro's gas tank required re-positioning of the gas tank? 
What were other issues?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Re: gas tank location. The trunk floor location of the Monaro's tank didn't meet Federal rules and GM's 50 MPH rear impact tests (which don't allow for any fuel leakage) as it's in the vehicles rear crush zone.

A good book to get about our GTOs is Automobile Quarterley's "GTO- The Legend Returns". It can be found for about $20 now.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I suppose my real question is, Why did re-positioning the gas tank use up the trunk space? What the easiest solution just to take up trunk space instead of re-engineering a better location? 
What about the Monte Carlo? Fairly the same size, but I'm assuming it has more trunk space. However, I haven't seen the trunk of a Monte Carlo.
Where is the gas tank positioned on the Monte Carlo and the Corvette?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

The only place that was available on the Monaro was up and into the trunk. Most domestics are FWD and hence utilize the space under the rear seat. No such luck with the Holden. The fuel tank of the Vette is in essentially the same spot as the Holdens but two things are worth remembering here:1, The Vette is a two place roadster and 2, The vette was drawn originally as it is, compliant with US regs.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Zebra said:


> I suppose my real question is, Why did re-positioning the gas tank use up the trunk space? What the easiest solution just to take up trunk space instead of re-engineering a better location?
> What about the Monte Carlo? Fairly the same size, but I'm assuming it has more trunk space. However, I haven't seen the trunk of a Monte Carlo.
> Where is the gas tank positioned on the Monte Carlo and the Corvette?


Not trying to be a jerk, but if you are looking at trunk space in evaluating a GTO, you should probably be looking at a different car.

Gerry


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but if you are looking at trunk space in evaluating a GTO, you should probably be looking at a different car.
> 
> Gerry


Good point Hog......


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

You're both right. It just seemed like an unplanned quick fix. The GM execs just probably thought we'll love it or else.


----------

